# Bus to Aulani



## paluamalia (Sep 25, 2011)

WE will be staying in Waikiki for about 3 days in March and wondered if we could take The Bus to Aulani.  I know it goes to Ko Olina, but I wondered if anyone knew if Aulani was within walking distance from the bus stop.  We are familiar with The Bus, we stayed for a month one year and used it exclusively.  We don't like to rent a car on Oahu.  The ride from Waikiki should take about an hour, but we don't want to walk another hour to Aulani....anyone been there yet?


----------



## Werner Weiss (Sep 25, 2011)

paluamalia said:


> WE will be staying in Waikiki for about 3 days in March and wondered if we could take The Bus to Aulani.  I know it goes to Ko Olina, but I wondered if anyone knew if Aulani was within walking distance from the bus stop.  We are familiar with The Bus, we stayed for a month one year and used it exclusively.  We don't like to rent a car on Oahu.  The ride from Waikiki should take about an hour, but we don't want to walk another hour to Aulani....anyone been there yet?


TheBus does not stop within the Ko Olina Resort, only on Farrington Highway. Between Waikiki and Aulani, my guess is that a combination of TheBus and walking would be at least two hours each way. 

For TheBus, see http://thebus.org/

Google Maps offers directions, including an option for public transportation. The address for Aulani is 92-1185 Aliinui Drive, Ko Olina, Kapolei, HI 96707. But when I tried Google Maps, it could not help me.

It would be much easier and faster with a rental car than trying to use TheBus.


----------



## paluamalia (Sep 27, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks Werner, looks like we will have to do that if we want to visit Aulani this trip.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 27, 2011)

If you *really* don't want a car, you can probably get a cab to take you.  With the parking costs at Aulani, it might be less expensive.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Sep 27, 2011)

bnoble said:


> If you *really* don't want a car, you can probably get a cab to take you.  With the parking costs at Aulani, it might be less expensive.


Good point.

There's also the option of taking TheBus to the Kapolei Transit Center and then taking a cab from there. That would get you close. (The Ko Olina Resort is in Kapolei.) A cab from the Kapolei Transit Center to Aulani should cost much, much less than a cab all the way from Waikiki to Aulani.

Another option is to talk to the Aulani sales kiosk at Ala Moana Center near Waikiki. Aulani has vans to take qualified potential buyers to Aulani. You may be able to get an Aulani tour (sales pitch). The downside is that you probably won't be able to wander around the Ko Olina Resort freely.


----------



## paluamalia (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ala Moana*

Good idea on the sales kiosk.....we were planning a trip to Ala Moana anyway,


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2011)

paluamalia said:


> Good idea on the sales kiosk.....we were planning a trip to Ala Moana anyway,



I wouldn't do this - you will be at the mercy of the sale people and have no way to return until they take you back.


----------

